# my legs



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

havent (as ive recently been whinging on) been able to train legs much for 3 years, but i`m pleased how theyre maintaining..

i`m the first to say diets not that important, but it is diet thats maintained them...

maybe i should just say it doesnt have to be a spreadsheet affair to get the job done..

my diet is solid 95% day in day out..year in year out.

in fact its only this year ive occasionally missed a meal...


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

what size are they? how long did it take to get them that size and what exercise did you do?

thanks.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

5 years, deadlifts..

not sure of size 23" maybe


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

tell a lie 6..

this is what i`m working around..









theres a lil bit of metal in between the screws (thats in between the vertebrae) thats moved a lil bit i think..

specialist says i havent actually injured my back other than in a muscular way..

which is good news.

only took 5 months to get that piece of info, i`d have lost all my clients if`d relied on the NHS..

so theres a chance i will be able to trap bar deadlift still..

300KG?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ok so only another 4 years and 8 months of deads to go for me!!!

Looking good though mate...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

nah it took bout 3 years to get em close to that, the nxt 3 years ive gone nowhere..

just trying to show everyone you dont have to give up a training lifestyle everytime your injurred..

ive had rampant tennis elbow for 8months this year also..

my plan is to set myself up for 2 years consecutive injury free training..(well 20 years of it is what i want but lil steps ..)


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

You think you'll be training well into your late 70's then Cal??


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

the best coaches are the oldest..

but i think you mean my 60`s you fcuker lol

the east german coaches are still in demand :wink:

but hell ya i want to be lifting into my seventies and beyond and training peeps till the day i die..

i`d rather drop down dead from one last deadlift or car pull than fester away in a home somewhere..

altho if they do invent an x box i can plug straight into my brain and live out my last years running around as an 18 year old saving worlds..thatd do too lol


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice legs, lmao!

Didn't know you skateboard?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

not much these days but i can do a bit on aboard


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

damn cal... well done, like dorsey, i got meself a long journey too


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice quads Cal, especially with just maintaining and not training. I think I'm pretty lucky with my legs, my quads come out massive when I train and relatively quickly too. I can only fit into exta large adidas tracksuit bottoms, just about. The thing is tho, the extra large is too big length wise hanging off the bottom of my feet but there the only ones that fit around my upper legs and allow me room. as in not tight and showing a bulge LOL. Any other extra larger tracksuit bottoms wont fit around the quads. I also hate wearing jogging bottoms so I create a bit of bother for myself really but the adidas are all good.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

thanks dudes, ive steriotypicaally got a heavier upper bod so leg size comes hard and slow..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i did a couple of light ones tonite fleg..

way too soon.. altho i`m not sposed to be even tryin them..

thanks bud..

i`m going to do my best to forget them for a while(i`m gutted about how much hip strength of lost already) and focus on hi rep bodyweight stuff..

sldl hurt my back also..

i hate to say it but i may buy a leg curl extension thingy for my bench, its sheer luck the bench i have has the option most decent benches dont..

i really need to find a good way to train hams and extensions will act as a prexhaust to bw squats.

i`m looking at pre exhaust for a lot of things for my failing shell of a body lol

yup thecrazycal may well be doing isolations at last!!!

ohhh the shame of it...


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

how did you hurt your back?


----------



## stumpy1466867921 (Sep 6, 2004)

He's got legs and he knows how to use them........I feel a song coming.....nice work Cal.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

bout a year ago i posted a vid up of me doing 9x200kg with my trap bar.

it was after i`d out on 10lbs of god how much fat in 6 weeks because i`d done my subL trt for the first time (that doesnt work.)

i then did a training dose of test e subL at 500mg a week dosing myself 4 times day to keep levels stable for only 3 weeks as that was all i had left.

i`d been doing 200kg for 10 singles, i`d not even tried a double but in retrospect i think i couldve done 6 reps continously.

i tried one, then anohter and they just kept coming till i hit 9, well i thought i was 10, but was corrected..thanks luv :wink: i did another vid of 10 reps to prove a point lol.

its taken nearly 12 months to get rid of the BF, i`m 7lbs down on my t bullet pics at a weight i said i was gonna go down to at the time, but never got the chance due to injury.

i hated how i looked in the vid..belly bulging over the belt, arms looking puny.. no change there still lol..

and here it is.. https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=102547959806700 soz cant find it too upload it, but its on here somewhere too..

11 stone 8 in that pic 12" 4 and a sack of crap in the vid..

i`ll be setting myself up at long last for a training cycle in 6-8 weeks time with more test e and increasing calories at long last or on the build up to it..

i`m hoping to get to 12 stone and stay in this kinda condition and then refine more and see whats really what..

hams, calves, arms need prioritising.

feels like at long last....

i`m back.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

found this from a lil while back









felt like i ahd tits..


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Look great mate. Really good definition there.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Cant believe your name's Dylan and not Cal!!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

CrazyCal was my first pup :wink:


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

You don't seem like a dylan more of a cal lol.


----------



## BurnsideNo1 (May 14, 2011)

Not like a Dylan at all Cal......strange but true! lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

and you wonder why i dont use my real name....


----------

